
Show HN: Explore related artists on spotify through a network of nodes - sliam
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;latitudediscover.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
Made with the Spotify web API and vis.js
======
lxi92
Very cool! Couple thoughts - 1\. I noticed some artists get added a second
time as the network expands, so some de-duplication may be needed? 2\. It
could be interesting to (optionally) scale the node size or border width with
respect to the node degree.. In particular for the nodes that were clicked on
(and thus, have their degrees inflated).. this way it would be easy to spot
artists that have a lot of connections just based on who else is currently
displayed.

------
sktrdie
I want the same but for twitter. I find twitter an important news gathering
source for my daily activity, but it's biased. There's definitely a bubble in
my feed. I'd love to explore other bubbles. Perhaps rather than having music
as preview, it can have the "most influential tweets" one can quickly look at.
Purpose is to find other relevant and reputable feeds to follow.

------
nkrisc
How are the relationships determined? Is do those just come directly from the
Spotify API? Is there some threshold user here to determine which ones show?

I ask because poking around I noticed what I thought were some strange
absences, such as one band not showing a relationship to other bands that
share members.

~~~
sliam
Yeah they come from what spotify considers a related artist, usually 10-15
artists that appear as suggestions

------
soared
This is awesome. It seems like it provides the best info if I search for an
artist I know, then click two more artist I know. Then I get a grouping of
artists inside a triangle that are similar to those three, most of which I
haven't heard of.

------
eatwater123
This is neat! It gets a bit too cluttered when I'm just trying to look at new
artists though, maybe make a click listen to the artist, but maybe double
click to 'expand' them? Good stuff either way!

~~~
justzisguyuknow
Seconded (on all counts). This is a really huge UI improvement to be able to
see genre tag and quickly hear a sample. I like eatwater123's idea of double
click to expand, or perhaps just give the option to unexpand a node?

~~~
bobwolf
Mine got overcluttered and started to loose its marbles failing to find an
equilibrium. Apart from that it's great.

------
lxi92
Very cool! Couple quick thoughts:

1\. I noticed some artists get added multiple times, so some deduplication may
be needed. 2\. Perhaps you could (optionally) scale the node sizes or border
widths with their degrees?

------
iudqnolq
Suggestion: Put a sentence at the top, or at least a label saying to enter an
artist name.

Would make this easier to send to other people, which I'm doing right now
because it's really awesome.

------
anotheryou
Can make it play on hover?

Right now I have to click a related artist before I can decide if I like him
so I already have his nodes pop out even if I don't like him.

------
sliam
[https://latitudediscover.herokuapp.com/](https://latitudediscover.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
thrawn0r
That is pretty neat! the bouncy transition animation is a little too long/much
for my taste ;)

------
commandlinefan
Is the code open source? It looks like there are a bunch of web service calls
in the backend that sit on top of the Spotify API.

------
gavinray
Really cool, I bookmarked it!

------
throwawayhhakdl
I hit random several times. 3 of the artists had dollar signs in their name. 2
of them had more than one. There’s nothing wrong with dollar signs but man
does that feel cliche.

